# Création de screensaver à partir de Flash SWF



## francouai (25 Août 2013)

Bonsoir

je suis désespérément à la recherche d'un soft qui me  permettrait d'exporter un fichier flash (SWF) en screen saver MAC 10.8.

J'ai  essayé ScreenTime for Flash et iScreensaver mais la version payante est  hors de prix...
J'ai aussi essayé SWF2SAVER, mais il ne fonctionne plus sous 10.8. (logiciel arreté a 10.6) dommage ,car 30 USD, c'etait interessant.

je ne veux pas mettre beaucoup d'argent là dedans, car c'est juste pour UNE fois !

quelquunaurait une référence ?
merci..


----------



## quark67 (26 Août 2013)

Salut, j'ai pas d'idée pour ta demande spécifique, mais selon la nature de ton fichier Flash, le plus simple et accessible (et gratuit) serait de t'inscrire en tant que développeur gratuit chez Apple, de télécharger Xcode et de lancer le logiciel Quartz Composer qui permet très simplement de générer des fichiers .qtz à glisser dans le dossier des économiseurs d'écran. Il faudra recréer l'animation dans Quartz Composer, mais ce n'est pas forcément spécialement complexe. Si tu as la possibilité d'exporter ton animation swf en séquence vidéo lisible avec QuickTime, c'est particulièrement simple.


----------



## francouai (27 Août 2013)

Merci pour ta reponse.

J'ai essayé sous Xcode, mais malgre un tuto en anglais, j'ai pas reussi. 

C'est incroyable que sur MAC il n'y ait pas plus de 5 logiciels prevu pour.
y a un business a prendre là!


----------



## francouai (28 Août 2013)

Je reviens pour vous donner des news a propos de Xcode+Quartz.
effectivement, c'est tres simple .. SAUF que mon fichier source est un SWF codé en AS3 et Quartz ne prend pas en charge cette extension.

Du coup, j'ai cherché un convertisseur SWF => QTZ.. mais là.. ca ne semble pas possible.

du coup, j'en reviens a Zero...
Impossible d'adapter ce SWF en Screensaver pour MAC (qui fonctionne en 10.8)

misere..

a part débourser +200 euros pour acheter ScreenTime 4.5, je vois plus de solution.


----------



## CBi (28 Août 2013)

Le résultat et l'effort nécessaires vont dépendre de la complexité du flash, mais avec un décompileur comme Flash Decompiler Trillix tu peux extraire tous les fichiers et ressources d'un fichier SWF, et les réutiliser pour reconstruire une version Mac à la mano.


----------



## francouai (16 Septembre 2013)

je relance un peu le sujet.. peut etre qu'avec la rentré, vous etes plus a lire le forum.
quelqu'un a une idée d'un logiciel freeware pour ca?
merci!


----------



## quark67 (16 Septembre 2013)

Peux-tu indiquer en quelques mots sous quelle forme se présente l'animation SWF ? C'est juste un diaporama ? une vidéo qui boucle ? Je t'assure que la solution consistant à faire un fichier .qtz est la méthode la plus simple. Il y a moyen que tu diffuses (sur un site, ou par mail) le fichier SWF que tu souhaites employer comme base d'un économiseur d'écran ? 
Sinon, ben on te guideras pas à pas...

Il serait dommage de passer à côté de ce superbe outil qu'est Quartz Composer, d'autant qu'il s'agit à la base d'une idée d'un développeur francophone, qui par la suite a travaillé pour Apple .


----------



## francouai (18 Septembre 2013)

Alors, l'animation est Full AS3, composée de3 actions distinctes mais simultanées:

1ere action: telechargement des images via un XML généré dynamiquement par PHP sur un serveur distant, et affichage par fondu dans un ordre aleatoire.
2eme action: deplacement d'un movieclip contenant un logo + heure/date a une position aleatoire, toutes les 5000ms.
3eme action: scrolling horizontal de texte récupéré via requete SQL sur un serveur distant.[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## quark67 (20 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai vu ce message un peu tardivement.
Les points 1 et 2 ne présentent _a priori_ aucune difficulté avec Quartz Composer (il y a l'outil « XML importer » pour le point 1 en particulier).
Pour le point 3, bien que je ne maitrise pas vraiment cela, on pourrait envisager l'utilisation de l'outil « Javascript » (d'après une recherche internet, il serait possible de faire des requêtes SQL en Javascript).
Les adresses des serveurs employés pour les points 1 et 3 sont-elles confidentielles ?


----------



## francouai (21 Septembre 2013)

merci pour la reponse.
Est ce que la modification de code pour adapter à Quartz est réellement intéressante par rapport a une modification en C définitive?

oui, je prefere rester discret sur 1et 3


----------



## quark67 (22 Septembre 2013)

Je pense que la création d'un screensaver est bien plus simple via Quartz Composer, plutôt que de coder cela en C.
La seule véritable difficulté correspond à l'obtention des éléments animés et textuels, récupérés d'un serveur distant (surtout la récupération via un javascript qui ferait des requêtes SQL). Comme je n'ai pas d'expérience pour ce dernier point, et que je ne peux pas me baser sur un serveur concret pour faire des essais, je ne pourrais pas aider plus avant.

Essaye déjà de créer un screen saver plus simple, récupérant des photos d'un dossier de ton Mac, avec affichage aléatoire des photos, ça sera un bon exercice.


----------



## Ez3kiel (16 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

je cherche à faire la même chose avec cette animation*: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2823636/go2sleep.swf

Une idée de comment faire*? J'ai regardé du côté de Quartz Composer, ça à quand même pas l'air simple&#8230;

Merci.


----------

